# struts: html:form-tag das Attribut "name" ersetzen



## ak (14. Feb 2005)

Hallo Leute,

in meinem Strutsbuch ("Professional Jakarta Struts" vom wrox-Verlag )wird Struts in Version 1.1 verwendet. Ich habe mir die neuste Version 1.2.4 besorgt.
Jezt habe ich mitbekommen, dass im html:form-tag das Attribut "name" veraltet ist und entfernt wurde.
Wie wird die Funktionalität dieses Attributes ersetzt? Auf welcher Seite (bitte den genauen Link) wird erklärt wie die Veränderungen von Version 1.1 zu Version 1.2.x vom Coder berücksichtigt werden sollen?

Gruß

P.S. könnt ihr ein Struts-Buch empfehlen dass gut und aktuell ist?


----------



## Jockel (14. Feb 2005)

Schon mal auf der offiziellen Seite geschaut ;- )
Hier der genaue Link: http://struts.apache.org/userGuide/release-notes-1.2.4.html
Das Buch Struts Ge-packt aus dem mitp Verlag legt die Version 1.2 zu Grunde, stellt aber mehr eine Referenz dar, als eine Einführung. Allerdings wird dort auch auf viele Unterschiede zwischen Version 1.1 und 1.2 hingewiesen.


----------



## ak (14. Feb 2005)

Auf dieser Seite war ich ja auch schon und da steht:
"2003-08-10 - Removed deprecated FormTag attributes: name, scope, type."

Aber wie ich diese ersetze weiss ich dadurch noch nicht.

Das von dir empfohlene Buch habe ich eben bestellt, da es auch ganz gute Bewertungen bei amazon hat.


----------



## bronks (14. Feb 2005)

ak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Version 1.2.4 besorgt ... html:form-tag das Attribut "name" veraltet ist und entfernt wurde.
> Wie wird die Funktionalität dieses Attributes ersetzt? Auf welcher Seite (bitte den genauen Link) wird erklärt wie die Veränderungen von Version 1.1 zu Version 1.2.x vom Coder berücksichtigt werden sollen? ...


Sich heute mit Struts 1.1 zu beschäftigen erinnert mich irgendwie an: "Mit Vollgas in die Sackgasse!"

Hab ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, daß auch bei Struts 1.2.4 eine SampleApp dabei ist, in der die lustigsten Strutsspielchen abgehandelt werden?


----------



## ak (15. Feb 2005)

@Bronks, ich habe das Buch nur, weil es das einzige derzeit ausleihbare struts-Buch in meiner Bibliothek ist.
Das oben erwähnte habe ich nun bestellt (nur 16 Euro und keine Versandkosten bei amazon) und möchte jetzt noch ein weiteres englischsprachiges bestellen. Werde mal heute abend schauen auf welches ich mich da festlegen werde.

SampleApps sind zwar ganz ok, aber ich bin kein Fan von "mal schauen was die da gemacht haben und copy and paste".


----------



## ak (16. Feb 2005)

Mir ist erschreckenderweise aufgefallen, dass so gut wie alle Struts-Bücher sich mit der Version 1.1 befassen. Sogar die Bücher die mitte 2004 entstanden sind.
Ich werde mich dann erstmal mit "Struts Ge-packt" begnügen.


----------



## Jockel (16. Feb 2005)

Naja, so erschreckend ist das gar nicht. Dieser Seite zu Folge kam Ende August 2004 das erste 'offizielle' Release seit Struts 1.1 raus.
Bei der Drucklegung von Stuts Ge-Packt war auch noch kein Stable Release der Version 1.2 raus. Ich denke mal, dass die meisten Autoren sich eher auf eine Stable-Release Version verlassen wollen. Und so ein Buch braucht ja auch seine Zeit, bis es fertig ist (~ 6 Monate).


----------



## ak (16. Feb 2005)

ich weiss :-(


----------

